# Can't run counter strike condition zero in vista



## chesss (Jan 1, 2008)

Well it runs but only under software mode. If I choose opengl or directx I get the following

---------------------------
Video mode change failure
---------------------------
The specified video mode is not supported.
The game will now run in software mode.
---------------------------
OK   Cancel   
---------------------------

I have tried to run it xp compatibility mode, but its no good.

It runs fine in xp. 
Also I don't believe its a drivers problem, drivers are updated and other games run just fine.

help

Thanks


----------



## princeRurik (Jan 1, 2008)

*No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.* 
Do not post/discuss/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. *Piracy*, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden. 

From the forum rules 



			
				chesss said:
			
		

> Its a pirated copy(just one big zip folder), and runs fine in xp.
> Also I don't believe its a drivers problem, drivers are updated and other games run just fine.


----------



## chesss (Jan 1, 2008)

edited! 
my mistake, 
though I doubt if this has got to do anything with being pirated or not.


----------



## princeRurik (Jan 1, 2008)

What graphics card/onboard graphics do u have in ur system? I dont have any problems running CounterStrike CZ in Vista.


----------



## chesss (Jan 1, 2008)

its a laptop ati x200m.
Are u sure u aren't running in 'software mode'? For me the game does run as well in vista but only in software mode.


----------

